# serbare rancore



## Bocconcino

ciao a tutti,
volevo sapere se la frase "serbere rancore" viene usata in qualche situazione o soltanto ed esclusivamente nei libri? 
Grazie e saluti a tutti quanti


----------



## gabrigabri

No si usa anche nel linguaggio parlato. 
ciao!


----------



## Max.89

E' piu' facile nei libri perche' se serbo rancore verso qualcuno direi piu' facilmente lo odio nel linguaggio parlato.
Ma si puo' trovare.


----------



## GoodNight

Diciamo che è una forma più elegante e meno forte per esprimere odio.


----------



## moodywop

Così però diamo l'impressione a chi studia l'italiano che odio e rancore siano la stessa cosa. 

Un razzista odia le persone di colore, benché queste non abbiano fatto nulla per meritare il suo odio.

Il rancore è sempre dovuto a un torto che si è subito:

_forte risentimento nei confronti di qlc., maturato e celato nell'animo in seguito a un torto o a un'offesa ricevuta _(Devoto-Oli)

"Odio" è una parola più forte di "rancore". Se un amico mi fa un torto provo rancore, non odio.

Forse chi ha scritto che "serbare rancore" si trova più nei libri si riferiva, più che a "rancore", al verbo "serbare"(una parola molto bella ma che forse ha una connotazione un po' letteraria). Comunque si può dire anche "portare/nutrire rancore".


----------



## primo_cerchio

Concordo pienamente sulla importante distinzione tra odio e rancore.
Il rancore ha sempre a che farte con un torto subito o che si ritiene anche erroneamente di avere subito.
La cosa interessante è che nessuno usa più il verbo serbare se non in associazione con la parola rancore.


----------



## moodywop

primo_cerchio said:
			
		

> La cosa interessante è che nessuno usa più il verbo serbare se non in associazione con la parola rancore.


 
Hai ragione. Non ci avevo pensato. In fondo si può anche serbare un ricordo ma ormai si usa quasi sempre "conservare".

2 fig., conservare, custodire nell’animo: _s. qualche speranza_, _s. un segreto_| mantenere immutato un sentimento nei confronti di qcn.: _s. rancore_, _s. gratitudine_, _s. odio_ (De Mauro)


----------



## primo_cerchio

moodywop said:
			
		

> Hai ragione. Non ci avevo pensato. In fondo si può anche serbare un ricordo ma ormai si usa quasi sempre "conservare".
> 
> 2 fig., conservare, custodire nell’animo: _s. qualche speranza_, _s. un segreto_| mantenere immutato un sentimento nei confronti di qcn.: _s. rancore_, _s. gratitudine_, _s. odio_ (De Mauro)



Proprio così.


----------



## claudine2006

viene usata anche nel linguaggio parlato. c'è anche una canzone di Pino Daniele in cui viene usata.


----------



## Bocconcino

Grazie mille delle spiegazioni


----------



## Necsus

Comunque a mio parere l'espressione a cui forse più spesso ricorre chi non usa "serbare rancore" nel linguaggio parlato è "avercela con qualcuno (per)..."; e dall'altro punto di vista, cioè quello di colui verso il quale dovrebbe essere serbato/nutrito/portato/covato il rancore, è "non volermene".


----------



## giacinta

moodywop said:


> Così però diamo l'impressione a chi studia l'italiano che odio e rancore siano la stessa cosa.
> 
> Un razzista odia le persone di colore, benché queste non abbiano fatto nulla per meritare il suo odio.
> 
> 
> Comunque si può dire anche "portare/nutrire rancore".



Si dice "portare rancore A qualcuno?
Si dice "nutrire rancore CONTRO/VERSO qualcuno?

E che dite di "portare astio a qualcuno" o "avere astio a qualcuno"?  Si usa molto la parola "astio" ?  Grazie


----------



## Trentaduesima

giacinta said:


> Si dice "portare rancore A qualcuno?
> Si dice "nutrire rancore CONTRO/VERSO qualcuno?
> 
> E che dite di "portare astio a qualcuno" o "avere astio a qualcuno"?  Si usa molto la parola "astio" ?  Grazie




Personalmente ho sentito usare più spesso "portare/nutrire rancore" rispetto ad "avere in astio qualcuno o avere astio verso qualcuno".
Non mi sono mai imbattuto nella formula "portare astio".
Comunque nel parlato quotidiano, capirei senza problemi il significato della frase con qualunque di queste costruzioni.
Lascio ad utenti più competenti spiegazioni più approfondite o correzioni a quanto ho espresso.
In fin dei conti ho studiato solo come "cesellatore di zolle".


----------



## giacinta

Grazie.  Cio' che mi interessa di piu' e' quale preposizione usare.  
Uno porta rancore a (o verso/contro?) qualcuno?
Uno nutrisce rancore verso/contro (a?) qualcuno?

Sotto la parola "astio" il mio dizionario (italiano-inglese) dice "portare astio a qualcuno" e voleva sapere se quest'espressione veniva spesso usata nel parlato. 

Vorrei sapere quali preposizioni usare nelle frasi qui sopra.  Grazie
Giacinta


----------



## ursu-lab

giacinta said:


> Grazie.  Cio' che mi interessa di piu' e' quale preposizione usare.
> Uno porta rancore a (o verso/contro?) qualcuno?
> Uno nutrisce rancore verso/contro (a?) qualcuno?
> 
> Uno *nutre *rancore *nei confronti di *qualcuno.
> Uno *serba *rancore* nei confronti di *qualcuno.
> Uno *non porta* rancore *a *qualcuno. (portare si usa soprattutto con la frase negativa)
> 
> Il complemento "nei confronti di qualcuno" si sostituisce con il pronome indiretto: gli serbo rancore, ecc.
> 
> 
> Sotto la parola "astio" il mio dizionario (italiano-inglese) dice "portare astio a qualcuno" e volevo sapere se quest'espressione veniva spesso usata nel parlato.
> 
> Il tuo dizionario ha qualche problemino...
> 
> Uno *prova/sente *astio nei confronti di qualcuno.
> 
> L'astio non è esattamente sinonimo di rancore, è più vicino all'odio. Come è già stato detto, il rancore è sempre giustificato da un torto subito.
> 
> 
> Vorrei sapere quali preposizioni usare nelle frasi qui sopra.  Grazie
> Giacinta


----------



## giacinta

Me l'hai spiegato molto bene----grazie U-L.  Sembra che io debba comprarmi un nuovo dizionario!  Giacinta


----------



## Tizona

Secondo il Treccani:
"con riferimento ai sentimenti che si nutrono verso altre persone: _s. gratitudine_; _s. odio_, _risentimento_, _rancore_."

Sono comuni questi usi (gratitudine, odio, risentimento) o molto colti?

Grazie


----------



## ohbice

Tizona said:


> Secondo il Treccani:
> "con riferimento ai sentimenti che si nutrono verso altre persone: _s. gratitudine_; _s. odio_, _risentimento_, _rancore_."
> Sono comuni questi usi (gratitudine, odio, risentimento) o molto colti?


Odio e gratitudine direi che sono abbastanza comuni, mentre risentimento e rancore credo lo siano meno. Non tanto perché sono di registro "alto" e colto, ma (almeno a mio parere) perché le generazioni più giovani utilizzano un linguaggio molto semplificato.
Fore l'unica cosa un po' colta è "serbare".


----------



## bearded

Con riferimento al #15, trovo che ''verso'' può sostituire ''nei confronti di'' praticamente in tutti i casi (salvo forse  ''(non) portare rancore *a *qualcuno'' - frase del resto non tanto usuale).


----------



## lemure libero

Nell'ottica della semplificazione, 
se il rancore si *prova/sente *è inesatto "serbare rancore per Vespasiano"?


----------



## bearded

lemure libero said:


> "serbare rancore per Vespasiano"?


Io personalmente preferirei di gran lunga ''verso V.'', ma a quanto pare la maggioranza non è del mio parere:
Google Books Ngram Viewer

Però , ''nell'ottica della semplificazione'', la soluzione migliore è ''*a* V.'' (io *ti *serbo rancore):
Google Books Ngram Viewer


----------



## lorenzos

lemure libero said:


> è inesatto "serbare rancore per Vespasiano"?


Dire proprio di no:
"serbava  un  segreto rancore  per  quei  bersagliati  voltoni  accusatori" (Dossi).


----------



## lemure libero

bearded said:


> Io personalmente preferirei di gran lunga ''verso V.'', ma a quanto pare la maggioranza non è del mio parere:
> Google Books Ngram Viewer


Sinceramente, a dispetto dei grafici, anch'io userei preferibilmente " verso/ nei confronti di". Chiedevo perché non poche discussioni senza univoca soluzione vertono sull'assegnazione delle preposizioni semplici. In alcuni casi mi riesce difficile imputare tali discrepanze a meri regionalismi, sperodi non apparire un secessionista della lingua, comunque mi chiedo se nella nostra penisola convivano una lingua_ A, _e una di In.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Il Treccani preferisce addirittura _avere, nutrire, serbare rancore *contro* qualcuno._

rancóre in Vocabolario - Treccani


----------



## bearded

lemure libero said:


> senza univoca soluzione.... /..se convivano una lingua A e una In.





Olaszinhok said:


> Il Treccani preferisce.....


Non dimentichiamo che l'italiano, come tutte le lingue di cultura, è ricco di possibilità e sfumature alternative che possono benissimo rientrare tutte nello standard e prevalere (ora l'una ora l'altra) in questa o quella regione, ovvero essere scelte dai letterati a seconda delle loro esigenze espressive.


----------

